# Resorts And Hotels Around The World



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Resorts And Hotels Around The World*​


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*HOTEL VILLA ATHENA - AGRIGENTO , ITALY​*

http://www.hotelvillaathena.it/

*HOTEL VILLA ATHENA*
_Residenza principesca della fine del XVIII secolo, Villa Athena diventa albergo nel 1972 a seguito di un restauro conservativo che mantenne inalterato lo stile architettonico dell’epoca. La posizione unica ed esclusiva dell’Hotel Villa Athena all’interno della Valle dei Templi, il parco privato con ulivi saraceni e palme secolari, la tranquillità di luoghi di imperitura bellezza, consentono ai nostri Ospiti di vivere un’atmosfera magica ed irripetibile.
Nuovi e confortevoli ambienti, suite e junior suite con vista sui Templi e sui giardini della Villa sono oggetto dei lavori di restauro e riqualificazione a cinque stelle dell’Hotel Villa Athena_.​


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Copacabana Palace , Rio De Janeiro , Brazil*










http://www.fivestaralliance.com/files/fsa/nodes/2009/10413/10413_0_copacabanapalace_fsa-g.jpg










http://www.fivestaralliance.com/files/fsa/nodes/2009/10413/10413_3_copacabanapalace_fsa-g.jpg










http://www.fivestaralliance.com/files/fsa/nodes/2009/10413/10413_2_copacabanapalace_fsa-g.jpg










http://www.fivestaralliance.com/files/fsa/nodes/2009/10413/10413_4_copacabanapalace_fsa-g.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Taormina , Italy*

*Grand Hotel Timeo 5******


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Taormina , Italy*

*Grand Hotel Capotaormina ******


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*MANDARIN ORIENTAL JAKARTA*:








http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2659/4323410346_defce27344_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4011/4323410450_6d4893668b_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2724/4322675661_24903e0d27_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4072/4323410566_fd12803cc4_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4041/4323410826_e2e4239aa0_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4019/4322675947_4f3def99e6_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4063/4322676421_ba1f26a40c_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4043/4322676383_9ecfbfb5d0_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4018/4323411466_074ec1ef40_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Marriott Renaissance Hotel , Tlemcen - ALGERIA :*




































































































Renaissance Tlemcen par Göruglu, sur Flickr



























































Source : Renaissance Hotel Tlemcen, Facebook


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*HOTEL INDIGO SHANGHAI ON THE BUND*








http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5285/5348567122_24bba89643_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5082/5347955973_6c521209e2_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5209/5347971061_34b4a27271_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5125/5348581794_9e5f1c6208_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5242/5348811648_9e83cb79c5_b.jpg









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5289/5348811700_cbae5f1bcb_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4109/5034653817_57f3084aac_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4149/5034653451_348c26a86a_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*HOTEL RE! SINGAPORE*








http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3446/3838716155_55fe6216fa_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2495/3838715779_7f91b7aab7_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3466/3839476914_92c56f3dcb_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3466/3838686383_609875f80d_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3531/3839475130_8bc90bf109_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3489/3839469658_348077b616_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3531/3838678855_ac9f05d8e4_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2635/3838673671_9585617595_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*NEW MAJESTIC HOTEL , SINGAPORE*









http://hotel.priceline.com.tw/img_server/hotel_property/50000239_p_10.jpg









http://hotel.priceline.com.sg/img_server/hotel_property/50000239_p_3.jpg









http://hotel.priceline.com.tw/img_server/hotel_property/50000239_p_5.jpg









http://blog.mrandmrssmith.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/hanging-bedroom.jpeg









http://blog.mrandmrssmith.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/09/newmajestic.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*MANDARIN ORIENTAL TOKYO JAPAN*









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2678/4330542662_ea6046533c_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2765/4329808977_4428bdcff4_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4026/4330543492_c1e9951cd9_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2790/4329809605_9c56ec5657_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4055/4330543998_7d6f748c7c_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4038/4330544430_577e33a343_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4013/4330544620_30d4a6d794_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4029/4330551080_86ab6c89e3_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*MANDARIN ORIENTAL , MACAU*









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4098/4945242528_46b6304312_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4076/4944658825_8cc2c855eb_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4073/4945242762_7725d8d469_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4134/4944658963_5b4a473de3_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4117/4944658621_643fbf5e22_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4075/4945242604_a267a23a81_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4134/4944658511_dce9b52057_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4082/4944658699_63b2a401f4_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Hotel Intercontinental , Mendoza , Argentina*


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*THE MANDARIN ORIENTAL , PRAGUE*









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2789/4328077443_5fe3534072_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4013/4328810260_8b65c97845_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2778/4328077945_5f3ab4fa6c_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4016/4328078189_627713b52c_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2706/4328078643_c02d229fa1_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4071/4328811130_50f81fc602_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2767/4328079101_91aafef403_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4006/4328811798_d3a0a17189_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4068/4328079631_9aa4227581_o.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2697/4328812192_468db8d791_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*MOON @ 23 DICKSON , SINGAPORE*










http://www.moon.com.sg/content/content_5875_2.jpg









http://www.moon.com.sg/content/content_5875_1.jpg









http://www.moon.com.sg/content/content_5875_3.jpg









http://www.moon.com.sg/content/content_5875_5.jpg









http://www.moon.com.sg/content/content_5875_4.jpg









http://www.moon.com.sg/content/content_5875_6.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*ARMANI Hotel , Dubai*









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4087/5004078856_1792bf6eb6_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4110/5004079246_d4888103fb_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4126/5004079166_c6d82c9e1a_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4154/5003472803_aa6bf3dec2_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4103/5003472733_85a6e1807f_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4151/5003473013_11b1f0f1b3_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4086/5004079446_026439222b_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4124/5003473091_b45de87098_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Kempinski Palace Hotel , Potrorož , Slovenia*









































































http://www.kempinski.com/en/portoroz/Pages/Welcome.aspx


----------



## Cal_Escapee (Jul 30, 2010)

*Palace Hotel, San Francisco, CA, USA*

The Building today









The Palace in 1887









The Palace in 1906









View from room









Lobby









Room









Suite Parlor









Garden Court Dining Room









French Parlor Dining Room









Swimming Pool








Source all photos: http://www.sfpalace.com/gallery


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

nice thread....


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

great thread! any new photos?


----------



## the glimpser (May 10, 2009)

_Sharing with you some stylish resorts from the Philippines..._

*Balesin Island Club*




http://www.balesin.com/

*The Farm at San Benito Spa & Resort*




http://www.thefarm.com.ph/

*Shangri-La Boracay*




http://www.shangri-la.com/boracay/boracayresort/

*Misibis Bay Resorts*




http://www.misibisbay.com/


----------



## rakeshkumar (Dec 13, 2012)

Really really awesome pics...:O


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

very nice


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*ST REGIS SINGAPORE*

The St. Regis Singapore—The St. Regis Singapore by St. Regis Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr

The St. Regis Singapore—Anthony Poon by St. Regis Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr

The St. Regis Singapore—Grand entrance by St. Regis Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr

The St. Regis Singapore—Grand Staircase by St. Regis Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr

The St. Regis Singapore—Presidential Suite - Bedroom by St. Regis Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr

The St. Regis Singapore—Astoria Suite by St. Regis Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr

The St. Regis Singapore—Presidential Suite double basin by St. Regis Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr

The St. Regis Singapore—President Suite Gym by St. Regis Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr

The St. Regis Singapore—President Suite Balcony by St. Regis Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr

The St. Regis Singapore—Classic Dining at Brasserie Les Saveurs by St. Regis Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Oasis Panorama Hotel, Havana, Cuba*














































*Blau Hotel, Varadero, Cuba*




























*Melía Santiago de Cuba, Santiago de Cuba*


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Six Seneses Hideaway Ninh Van Bay* Khanh Hoa, Vietnam


















































































source: www.4-arch.com


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Six Senses Con Dao Resort* Vietnam



























































































source: www.homedsgn.com


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Torre Moravola Boutique Hotel* Italy



























































































source: www.homedsgn.com


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Banyan Tree Al Wadi* United Arab Emirate



























































































source: www.homedsgn.com


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Constance Halaveli Maldives Resort*



























































































source: www.homedsgn.com


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Hotel ICON* Hong Kong



























































































source: www.homedsgn.com


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

really awesome resorts....thanks @RUNBKK. :cheers:


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*W Retreat & Spa Bali* Indonesia



























































































source: www.explomondo.com


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

^^ wow what an amazing hotel.^^:banana:


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*W Goa*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*The St. Regis Mumbai, India*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Hard Rock hotel, Goa, India*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*InterContinental Chennai Mahaballipuram Resort*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

* The Ritz-Carlton, Bangalore, India*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Southern Ocean Lodge, Kangaroo Island, Australia*


----------

